# AOSP and 4g speeds



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I always seem to get WAY faster 4g speeds on Sense ROMS. Any idea why? Is it a bug or is AOSP just slow for 4g?


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Most aosp Roms have this fixed now. Was a radio and build.prop issue.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

3 tests on speedtest app avg 7 down and 3 up. Latest Cm7. Seems normal to me.


----------



## wotdsm (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't use that speedtest app.

You should be seeing ~40 down and ~3 up

I use Speakeasy.net


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

wotdsm said:


> Don't use that speedtest app.
> 
> You should be seeing ~40 down and ~3 up
> 
> I use Speakeasy.net


40?? wow. i just did that and got 18/3 im on the edge of a 4g network though.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

speedtest app im getting 7-9 down and 2-3 up, speakeasy.net im hitting 34-37 down and a constant 7 up. Located in Houston, speedtest did it on a Houston server and Speakeasy was on a Dallas server.


----------

